# Ligation of sphenopalatine artery



## caclark (Dec 12, 2007)

I am new to ENT coding and am unsure of how to code this procedure.
The doctor performed a ligation of the sphenopalatine artery. Would this be included in the code for 30920? 
There are codes for the ethmoid and maxillary artery ligations, but not for this artery specifically. It is my understanding that the sphenopalatine artery is supplied by the maxillary artery, so would I use the 30920, or would it be an unlisted code? Please help!


----------

